# Hunting in the rain this weekend



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone planning to hunt in the cruddy rain and wind this weekend? Heard it's going to be nasty on Sunday..

Also wondering what suggestions for rain gear would be for someone on a budget looking for around $50 suit prefer a place that I can buy it tomorrow and not have to wait?

Found this on dunhams web page any ideas on who makes it and how good they are??? http://www.dunhamssports.com/products/mastersportsman-waterproof-breathable-camo-jacket-pant-set/


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

They are forecasting possibly some nasty storms , personally I wouldn't chance it . With the high winds the deer movement will be minimal , they are more likely to move best right before the front then promptly afrerwards . Good luck !


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

How about frog toggs under your hunting cloths.. they are cheep and will keep ya dry.. Just a thought


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Heard frogg toggs are nice but i have no experience with them also heard they are kinda noisy.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

This is killing me - tomorrow was to be my first chance to finally get out in the field... gah!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

from what i saw online morning is going to be the best for hunting then after that it's going to rain rest of the day with rain stopping during the night time..

I am going to suck it up and hit the woods in the morning and since I hunt public it's going to be a very early morning for me.


----------



## OnyxHunter (Nov 17, 2013)

I tried to look up some reviews on that set and the manufacturer makes a couple of different ones, but all of them seem to have a range of reviews ranging from 2-4 stars.

Doesn't look like there is a Bass Pro close to you, but I know they have a couple of models of rain gear that are good for the price.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

If you're looking for a rainsuit for $50 that you can buy right now, you're looking at Frogg Toggs or plastic!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Really should think through twice about bowhunting in heavy rain and more heavy rain in the forecast


----------



## avrock30 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you do not mind getting wet, it is a great time to stalk and look for that buck standing over a doe that may not quite be ready. Sitting in the stands usually is not that productive with lots of rain. The does hunker down. The rut doesn't stop because of weather but does will not be out and about in heavy rain. its up to you if your willing to go take a long slow walk in it. I have had great success stalking on rain days.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No question at all that deer opportunities are great in the rain.

EXCEPT, as a ethical and responsible bowhunter it brings into question the choice of shooting a deer with a weapon that kills through hemorrhage and typically requires tracking to recover it based upon a blood trail.

The pursuit of whitetail with a bow in Ohio has grown tremendously over the last 15 years with bowshooters and not so much with bowhunters in my opinion.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Got out today at 530am on small patch of public land hoping to see a nice deer but nothing I walked around and didn't find any new tracks so no idea were the deer went. I have cover and water source on the land but no food so figured they went to find food.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Mature deer are not looking for food right now...the does are trying to hide and the bucks are trying to mate!


----------



## avrock30 (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree with you lundy on this........I have scored on a lot of deer in the rain but patience is virtue when bow hunting. don't want to rush a shot or take a bad shot just cause you are on foot and they may be ready to run on you. You have to be able to sneak and try to find them and then try to sneak up on them and get a clean shot. If that is not available, it is best to not take the shot. I have a lot of good memories of very big deer that I got to sneak up on but had no shot.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Lundy said:


> No question at all that deer opportunities are great in the rain.
> 
> EXCEPT, as a ethical and responsible bowhunter it brings into question the choice of shooting a deer with a weapon that kills through hemorrhage and typically requires tracking to recover it based upon a blood trail.
> 
> The pursuit of whitetail with a bow in Ohio has grown tremendously over the last 15 years with bowshooters and not so much with bowhunters in my opinion.



I had this happen today when I was walking out had a doe jump up next to never saw her laying in her bed she jumped up went a few feet and stopped I never took a shot as I didn't want to rush a shot nor did I wanna wound her in any way.. Sucks I spend the rest of my day inside due to school work and waiting on this weather to hit and come to find out it wasn't going to hit till after dark o well I have youth season with my boy.

Thanks all for your replies and words of advice it means a lot getting valuable advice.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Posting a friends buck he shot in the rain!!!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Not trying to be an ash here but.......
Was that the shot he took??? Going away from him and upper neck/head???
If so he was very lucky! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck, very happy he got his deer....but..............

Congrats to your buddy


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Ummm, that's probably not a picture I'd be advertising. Kind of makes me cringe, quite honestly.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Yea that was the shot!!! Why would it make u cringe 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

justin3687 said:


> Yea that was the shot!!! Why would it make u cringe
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


because it is incredibly irresponsible


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Well it wasn't my deer or my shot. I was just sharing bc the post was hunting in the rain and overcame the heavy rain and wind and harvested a buck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

justin3687 said:


> Yea that was the shot!!! Why would it make u cringe
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Because the area you have to hit to ensure a quick kill its very small in that area. Missing it could eventually kill the deer after much suffering, distance travelled, etc. before or actually dies. Or, you could just maim the deer and it will live on in agony. All would be considered ethically questionable by a majority, IMO, and all based on a "but what if you miss" way of thinking.

No judgement here; just stating the reason many people would/will cringe at shots like that, and many more would have never taken it in the first place. I don't think I would either because of the remote size of the kill area, bit that's me.

Nice buck though.

Mr. A


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

If, as a bow hunter, that shot doesn't make you cringe, than I'm not going to bother explaining why it does to me.


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Like I said I didn't take the shot and I would of I passed on it. the biggest 10 pointer up I've ever seen I had to pass on bc all I had was a neck shot at ten yards. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

And I tried to take the picture down but it wouldn't sry for making u cringe bub 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

hey,dont worry about. its a nice buck and although the shot was unorthodox, the end result was an effective quick kill. enjoy the buck and the story to go with it.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Big Chief said:


> Not trying to be an ash here but.......
> Was that the shot he took??? Going away from him and upper neck/head???
> If so he was very lucky!
> 
> ...





Lundy said:


> Nice buck, very happy he got his deer....but..............
> 
> Congrats to your buddy





Bubbagon said:


> Ummm, that's probably not a picture I'd be advertising. Kind of makes me cringe, quite honestly.





justin3687 said:


> Yea that was the shot!!! Why would it make u cringe
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Ummmmm, NO! That is not the shot! Seems to me that Justin got his eyesight caught up in the rack. And he fired his arrow there and got lucky! A deer's head can move in a larger range and more quickly than can it's bread basket! I, nor any other ethical bow hunter I know, including crossbow hunters, would try a shot like that! Sorry, but it's just creepy!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> Ummmmm, NO! That is not the shot! Seems to me that Justin got his eyesight caught up in the rack. And he fired his arrow there and got lucky! A deer's head can move in a larger range and more quickly than can it's bread basket! I, nor any other ethical bow hunter I know, including crossbow hunters, would try a shot like that! Sorry, but it's just creepy!


Um No it seems as if u didn't read the thread bud! As I've said this was not my buck not my bow kill not my shot!!!! I've said that in two or three posts so before u go bashing me you could of read the posts. This was my buck killed 11/12/13 not in the rain. But in the snow not in the the head but in the lungs where I always aim









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

justin3687 said:


> And I tried to take the picture down but it wouldn't sry for making u cringe bub
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No one's crying. I originally said that the picture makes me cringe, and that I wouldn't advertise such a shot. BTW, it still does.
I know you didn't shoot it, but you DID post it. And before your instant edits when you started getting grief, you posted that picture as some kind of validation that good deer get shot in the rain.
Uh....no kidding. Deer get shot in all kinds of weather. But SOME of us hold ourselves to a standard that would prevent us from even bow hunting when the weather won't allow for a quick trail and retrieval. 
That aside, I can't think of a more irresponsible shot to be taken with a bow. Going away, in the rain, long distance, and a base of the neck shot. Heck, I've never even heard that shot described before.

And YES, we understand that YOU didn't shoot it. We get it. But you definitely came on here waving that picture around as if it were some kind of victory flag for guys who hunt in the rain.
All I'm saying is that picture should never be shared with a group of actual bow hunters. 100% of them will tell you that's a HORRIBLE shot. Period.
Eat the meat. Stick the head on the wall. Burn the pics.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

And with that we will put this one away into the freezer.


----------

